# Line drying clothes - lint question



## country4me

Have a question for those that line dry their clothes. 

How do you get rid of the lint on your clothes? I wear navy blue shirts to work & they come out with lint on them. I hate to put them in the dryer, even for a short time-I don't want them to shrink!

Any suggestions - thanks!


----------



## Fowler

Stop washing your shirts with towels?....LOL


----------



## NamasteMama

I have the same issue and i don't wash my shirts with my towels. I wonder if there is anything to be done?


----------



## country4me

Shirts are never washed w/towels. I only wash them w/like colors & blue jeans.


----------



## Louisiana Mom

I wash my husband's navy & black t-shirts (what he wears to work everyday) by themselves. The jeans will put lint on them too. I know it's an extra wash, but it will work.


----------



## Chief Cook

Funny I can't remember ever having a lint problem on line dried clothes. Except for the tissue someone left in their pocket! Oh heck yeah, now I remember! I just popped them a few times before I hung them out. I guess the wind blew enough to take care of it. My lines are on a frame my FIL made for me. He used a hub from a pickup and it spins around. In the spring it looks like a helicopter with levis!!! Does your dryer have "Air Only" or "Air Fluff"? There is no heat so you shouldn't have a problem with anything shrinking. Hope the best for you!


----------



## gran26

My first two automatic washers had lint filters which I would remove and clean between loads; The last two I purchased dont have (maybe some do but I didnt see them).
The only thing that works for me as far as removing lint on dark clothing 
is this: when the wash water starts emptying, before the rinse cycle begins, 
open washer and pull clothing up out of the water. Hold clothing til wash water has
drained then drop it back into the washer to go through the rinse cycle. 
This is some trouble but is the only thing I have found that works for me.


----------



## Packedready

I put my clothes in the dryer under air only, no shrinkage no heat. With air it also doesn't fade your colors. You can put them on the line if you want after 5-10 minutes.


----------



## fishhead

country4me said:


> Have a question for those that line dry their clothes.
> 
> How do you get rid of the lint on your clothes? I wear navy blue shirts to work & they come out with lint on them. I hate to put them in the dryer, even for a short time-I don't want them to shrink!
> 
> Any suggestions - thanks!


Have you tried turning them inside out before washing?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

I've been cursed with a washer with no lint filter and it didn't occur to me to lift them out before they BECAME the lint filter! I'm indebted to you Gran26! :gaptooth:



gran26 said:


> My first two automatic washers had lint filters which I would remove and clean between loads; The last two I purchased dont have (maybe some do but I didnt see them).
> The only thing that works for me as far as removing lint on dark clothing
> is this: when the wash water starts emptying, before the rinse cycle begins,
> open washer and pull clothing up out of the water. Hold clothing til wash water has
> drained then drop it back into the washer to go through the rinse cycle.
> This is some trouble but is the only thing I have found that works for me.


----------



## Maura

already answered.


----------



## mekasmom

fishhead said:


> Have you tried turning them inside out before washing?


That stops lint on the outside.


----------

